# Purepeptidesuk - scam



## Testdecadbol (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi fellas. Ordered from pure for the last time, they havent sent me s**t and wont reply to my emails.

Anyone know a solid pep source?


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Testdecadbol said:


> Hi fellas. Ordered from pure for the last time, they havent sent me s**t and wont reply to my emails.
> 
> Anyone know a solid pep source?


 im sure they sold on their business from what i heard sometime last year. not 100% its what i heard.

there are a few decent Peptide sites, you will probably get few recommendations but I've stuck with uk peptides, service is great to make the order and always have it the following day no messing about as they display the stock on the product page.


----------



## Testdecadbol (Oct 7, 2017)

Ivan85 said:


> im sure they sold on their business from what i heard sometime last year. not 100% its what i heard.
> 
> there are a few decent Peptide sites, you will probably get few recommendations but I've stuck with uk peptides, service is great to make the order and always have it the following day no messing about as they display the stock on the product page.


 Thanks mate. Whats the site exactly? Theres loads.

Do u rate the quality?


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Testdecadbol said:


> Thanks mate. Whats the site exactly? Theres loads.
> 
> Do u rate the quality?


 yes, mate, like i say each has there own preference. but check them out always 24/7 responsive if needed.

uk-peptides.com


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that's strange i know loads who have ordered from them but Ivan is correct they did sell the business last year what website did you use as there are a few with similar names


----------



## Testdecadbol (Oct 7, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> that's strange i know loads who have ordered from them but Ivan is correct they did sell the business last year what website did you use as there are a few with similar names


 Hi paul yeh i used purepeptidesuk.com

Really disappointed. Just lost nearly 100quid. Suppose it could be worse, i could have stocked up on ipam boom dosages LOL


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

Ivan85 said:


> yes, mate, like i say each has there own preference. but check them out always 24/7 responsive if needed.
> 
> uk-peptides.com


 Used these myself and was spot on


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Agree. Uk-peptides is the real deal


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

That's weird. I've being ordering from purepeptidesuk for years and never had an issue apart from their new delivery firm they're using who are one of the worst out there. Their customer service is spot on always prompt in replying to my emails.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

How long since you ordered? Very much doubt they have scammed.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

They have a US and EU section?

Do they ship the US stuff inside europe? It's weird, their US stuff is cheaper


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

My stuff was very late but they re-sent and it came next day.

Looks like it was held up and sent back to sender.


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 14, 2017)

better to elaborate the issue rather then just calling scam.


----------



## Testdecadbol (Oct 7, 2017)

Its a scam. What else is there to say?

Paid it 4 weeks ago. Contacted non stop for a few weeks. Gave up.

Scam.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Testdecadbol said:


> Its a scam. What else is there to say?
> 
> Paid it 4 weeks ago. Contacted non stop for a few weeks. Gave up.
> 
> Scam.


 how did you make the payment?


----------



## Testdecadbol (Oct 7, 2017)

Ivan85 said:


> how did you make the payment?


 The usual way mate. What they aksed for.

Tbh, all this is irrelivant. They are a scam. If you dont believe me , email them and wait for a response 

I made this thread to help ppl avoid a scam, im not replying to this thread anymore.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Testdecadbol said:


> The usual way mate. What they aksed for.
> 
> Tbh, all this is irrelivant. They are a scam. If you dont believe me , email them and wait for a response
> 
> I made this thread to help ppl avoid a scam, im not replying to this thread anymore.


 I made a order with them in December, came next day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Testdecadbol said:


> The usual way mate. What they aksed for.
> 
> Tbh, all this is irrelivant. They are a scam. If you dont believe me , email them and wait for a response
> 
> I made this thread to help ppl avoid a scam, im not replying to this thread anymore.


 the usual way? they have a few ways to pay so how did you pay them?


----------



## Testdecadbol (Oct 7, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> the usual way? they have a few ways to pay so how did you pay them?


 Oh ok well i said the usual way bc it only gave me bank transfer option.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Placed an order couple of days ago received mine today no issues. Where you getting this scam nonsense I don't know.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveiep said:


> Placed an order couple of days ago received mine today no issues. Where you getting this scam nonsense I don't know.


 yea i do not know anyone apart from this guy who has been scammed and everyone i know has had good experiances so it makes me wonder


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I jave just order a second time in two days and got my first order next day and second is due tomorrow again.

Plus im very happy with the peptides getting the sweats after 10 mins then the hunger cravings arrive. Spot on stuff and very theyare fast to respond by email abd phone.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Purepeptides is top quality


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes have to agree as ordered again yesterday and here today.

Dont blane the guy kicking off waiting a month for them I'd do the same tho think it was one of very few mix ups.

Im getting a great hit from them again. I think pure or uk peptides are both great.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Only thing I would mention is to buy the 2 mg and not 5 mg gh peps. As the 5 mg degrades..

I am on my 9th month of peptides from them. Its amazing how there still is no tolerance


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Only thing I would mention is to buy the 2 mg and not 5 mg gh peps. As the 5 mg degrades..
> 
> I am on my 9th month of peptides from them. Its amazing how there still is no tolerance


 I remember DAT saying you a little water 0.5ml to preserve it longer, because the more you add the less stable it is when kept on the fridge.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Ordered from these the other day so thread name is confusing. Ordered 4 BPC and BAC and it arrived the next day, used the BPC a few times but too early to tell If it's decent or not.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Doink said:


> Ordered from these the other day so thread name is confusing. Ordered 4 BPC and BAC and it arrived the next day, used the BPC a few times but too early to tell If it's decent or not.


 I get from pure to and spot on. The guy has just had a bad experience with them which can happen now and again with any business.

Let me know how you get on with the bpc 157 as i have 2 bottles here and about to start them soon.

What dosing you doing the bcp157 at?

Im going to only use 250mcgs once a day as already on ghrp2 abd cjc1295.

I hear many using 250 mcgs twice a day also.

Trev


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> I get from pure to and spot on. The guy has just had a bad experience with them which can happen now and again with any business.
> 
> Let me know how you get on with the bpc 157 as i have 2 bottles here and about to start them soon.
> 
> ...


 200 twice a day mate, had success in the past but I used a different firm so will let you know in a week or so.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Doink said:


> 200 twice a day mate, had success in the past but I used a different firm so will let you know in a week or so.


 Cheers m8 will up the dose to twice daily instead.


----------



## Bigbadjohn (Apr 25, 2019)

Just wondering how everyone got on with the BPC? I ordered from these today using purepeptidesuk and kind of intrigued to see if you peeps had great results?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bigbadjohn said:


> Just wondering how everyone got on with the BPC? I ordered from these today using purepeptidesuk and kind of intrigued to see if you peeps had great results?


 Ordered just this week, arrived next day. I rate it and it helps me with minor elbow tendinitis and RC issues. Def notice when I stop using it.


----------



## Bigbadjohn (Apr 25, 2019)

Brilliant, glad you're reaping the benefits! I'm expecting my delivery today so will keep you posted with my results over the next couple of weeks. I have wear and tear on the ligaments within my knee join along with a slight tricep injury so will do alternative injections of 500 per day - 250 on each site. Also heard u can take this orally. Has anybody had any success or would the majority say it would be a potential waste?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

The name of this thread should be changed, ugh, its so misleading 

Purepeps is da real deal


----------

